# Thread title change request: Current conditions for Balkasino, Kazakhstan



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Can we change the title of the above named thread to "EchoStar 8 Launch Status". I kinda goofed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Done!


----------

